# 192.168.0.1 will not load!



## pccomputer (Dec 19, 2008)

HELLO

this page will not load. im using firefox version 5 and up. why won it load?

router model is DIR-615

thanks


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

http://192.168.1.1/

try that you may be forgetting the slash at the end


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

http://192.168.0.1/

also try this one


----------



## pccomputer (Dec 19, 2008)

hey i think theirs somehitng wrong with the ethernet connection. 

that activity light wont flash, but the routers working perfectly well, could this be a cuase of it?

mines a motorola SB5101, router is DIR-615

do you think my ethernet in the modem is busted ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

What is the manufacturer and model number of your modem?


----------



## pccomputer (Dec 19, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : chi-6b8b596c0ee
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-6E-79-3D-59
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

says that,

also i cant get on the internet with the ethernet cord attached to the computer from the modem, i had to use the usb cord to connect them. when the ethernet cords in the usb isnt, the pc activity light does not light up only when i put the usb cord in it lights up-blinking.

i went to a computer expert and they said i needed to buy an ethernet card? 

and router is D-link, modem is motorola surfboard Sb5101
thanks


----------



## Shaldares (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, from the IPCONFIG that you posted, it's showing that you don't have a default gateway. That would most likely be the reason that you are unable to pull up your router page, but also, you shouldn't be able to connect without a default gateway :S . When you did this IPCONFIG, where you able to connect to the internet? And were you connecting to the router or the modem? Also, do you have a USB-ethernet adapter? As far as the purchasing the ethernet card, looks like you have one to me.


----------



## pccomputer (Dec 19, 2008)

when i did the ipconfig, the internet was offline, i couldnt connect to it. after that i plugged the usb back in so the internet would work.
The ethernet was connected to the router and computer.

a usb ethernet adapter ?


----------



## Shaldares (Sep 26, 2007)

In that case you may have a bad ethernet card, but that shouldn't stop you from getting into your router admin page if you are connected to the router in another way. could you post another IPCONFIG /ALL while connected to the USB? And a USB to ethernet adaptor is basically an aadaptor that plugs into a USB port that you can plug an ethernet cord into to act as your network adaptor. Also another couple of steps to see if it is your ethernet card or not, you could try plugging the other end of the ethernet into a different port on your router, try another ethernet cord, and/or try plugging it into another computer (if available).


----------



## pccomputer (Dec 19, 2008)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : chi-6b8b596c0ee
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : vic.bigpond.net.au

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-6E-79-3D-59

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : vic.bigpond.net.au
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Motorola SURFboard SB5101 USB Cable
Modem
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-C9-58-CF-5E
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 124.191.67.65
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 124.191.64.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.18.52.149
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 61.9.133.193
61.9.134.49
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 20, 2008 7:32:55
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, December 21, 2008 7:32:55 PM

this is what it says when i connect te usb in, the internet is working. router is unplugged, ehternet cord is unplugged


----------



## Shaldares (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok, judged on that one, let me see if I have this right. You have a computer, a router, and a modem.. When you use your USB it connects directly to the modem, but you need to get to the admin page on the router. Is that correct?


----------



## pccomputer (Dec 19, 2008)

when the usb is connected to the modem the internet works!

but ethernet doesnt


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Do you reset the modem when you try to connect via Ethernet?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

All you have to do is disable ICS and then make sure your ethernet connection's TCP/IP Properties are set to 'obtain IP auto' and 'obtain DNS auto.'


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Disable ICS first, then go back to my post on resetting to defaults and connecting and do it again. DO NOT CONNECT THE USB CABLE!


----------



## pccomputer (Dec 19, 2008)

hey

sorry but im not familiar with it. how do you disable ICS?


thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> how do you disable ICS?


Personally I don't, because I've never enabled ICS. I suppose you could use one of the methods described in the Microsoft article to which I gave you a link.


----------



## pccomputer (Dec 19, 2008)

"If the ICS icon does not appear on the taskbar, click *Start*, point to *Settings*, click *Control Panel*, double-click *Internet*, click the *Connection* tab, click the *Sharing* tab, click to select the *Disable Internet Connection Sharing* check box, click *OK*, and then click *OK*."

im in control panel, theirs internet options? do i click on that, but when im in internet options i clik on connections and theirs no shraing check box :|


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My bad, pccomputer. I gave you a link for 98 and ME. 

Here is Disabling Internet Connection Sharing on Windows XP.


----------



## pccomputer (Dec 19, 2008)

oh ok thanks for the new link


----------



## pccomputer (Dec 19, 2008)

alrites done that! their was one one connection that had it ticked!

so now ill try resetting to defaults ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, follow John's instructions.


----------



## pccomputer (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh my lord.. It connected !!! And i set up the internet sharing thing, and whne i finshed it asks fo rmy pass and i typed it in but it kept on saying its offline. So i rebooteed the computer !

And i couldnt get back on the page again


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> And i set up the internet sharing thing ...


What does that mean? If you are saying that you enabled ICS again, it's time to loop back to post # 16!


----------



## pccomputer (Dec 19, 2008)

nah i didnt enable it, its that site -192.168.0.1, you had to setup your router.

now when i try to connect it , i press ipconfig it says this


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : chi-6b8b596c0ee
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-6E-79-3D-59


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Assuming you still have an ethernet cable connected between router and PC and the router is plugged in "Media disconnected" means there is a problem with the NIC, the cable, or the router's LAN port. Are the ethernet LEDs lighted at both ends?


----------



## pccomputer (Dec 19, 2008)

the lights are all lit up expect lan port


----------



## pccomputer (Dec 19, 2008)

I have also verified that it is not my modems fault. i had it replaced today. 
A recap.
Ethernet cable connected from modem to internet port on the router.
Etheret cable from computer to the Lan port 1.

When this is done.
Modem- all lights are steady besides the pc activity.
Router-
Solid-power LED,WLAN signal and internet status LED
Status LED is blinking every 2 seconds and the internet Led is blinking fast.

HOWEVER, the Local Network LED 1 has no light!!

When i try to go on the page 192.168.0.1 their is no response!
Please someone help 

Regards


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you try a different LAN port on the router? Did you try a different known good cable?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Also, if you can successfully connect the computer to the modem directly (after power cycling the modem) you will know that the cable and your computer are OK.


----------



## pccomputer (Dec 19, 2008)

Yehr i tried another ethernet cable but it didnt work.
However i tried the router on my second computer and the lan port work!

So is it my first computers problem??


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sure sounds like you've eliminated the other possibilities are pointing firmly at your first computer.


----------



## pccomputer (Dec 19, 2008)

okay nwo i knwo for sure its my computer. i replaced my router and modem, and it still doesn't work.
What do you think my computer is missing? for this to happen?
do i need to install something?


----------



## pccomputer (Dec 19, 2008)

i htink this is the problem?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It looks like an issue with the stack, several of the entries like Status and Repair are blanked. Let's try a stack repair.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## gakoshy (Jan 6, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> All you have to do is disable ICS and then make sure your ethernet connection's TCP/IP Properties are set to 'obtain IP auto' and 'obtain DNS auto.'



Click on *Start* and select *Control Panel*.
Click *Classic View* from the panel on the left.
Double-click on *Network Connections*.
Right-click on the *LAN Connection* and left-click on *Properties* from the menu.
Double-click on *Internet Protocol (TCP/IP )*, you may need to scroll down the list to see this item.
Ensure that *Obtain an IP Address automatically* and *Obtain DNS server address automatically* are selected and click *OK*.
Click *OK* to close Local Area Connection properties.


----------



## gakoshy (Jan 6, 2009)

Open *Start* and select *Control Panel*.
Click *Classic View* from the panel on the left-hand side. 
Double-click *Administrative Tools*. 
Double-click *Services*.
Locate the *DHCP Client* in the list of services. Check if the status is stopped or blank.
If stopped or blank, right-click the *DHCP Client* and left-click *Properties* on the menu. 
Click the *Start* button to start the DHCP Client service, set the startup type to *Automatic* using the drop-down menu, then click *Apply* and *OK*.
Locate the *DNS Client*. Check if the status is stopped or blank.
If stopped or blank, right-click the *DNS Client* and left-click *Properties*.
Click *Start* to start the DNS Client service, set startup type to *Automatic*, then click *Apply* and *OK*.


----------



## gakoshy (Jan 6, 2009)

*Ensure that the network card is not bridged*


Click on *Start* and select *Control Panel*.
Open up *Network Connections*.
If the network connection is bridged, it will be listed here under Network Bridge.
If bridged, right-click the *Network Connection* and select *Remove from Bridge *from the menu.
Network connection should now be listed under LAN or High-Speed Internet.


----------



## gakoshy (Jan 6, 2009)

*Release and renew the IP address*


Click *Start* and select *Run*.
Type *cmd* and click *OK*.
At the prompt type *ipconfig/release*. Wait for the results to display.
Then type *ipconfig/renew*. Wait for the results to display. It should display the IP address.


----------



## gakoshy (Jan 6, 2009)

*Reset TCP/IP & flush DNS*

*Windows Vista *


Open the *Start* menu, then select *All Programs*.
Click *Accessories*.
Right click *Command Prompt* and select *Run as administrator* from the menu.
Click *Continue* at the UAC prompt.
A small black window should now appear. In here, type *netsh int reset all* and press the *Enter* key on the keyboard.
When the prompt appears again, type *ipconfig/flushdns* and press the *Enter* key.
Close all windows and restart the PC.
*Windows XP and Windows 2000*


Open the *Start* menu, then select *Run*.
In the Run box, type *cmd* and click *OK*.
A small black window should now appear. In here, type *netsh int reset all* and press the *Enter* key on the keyboard.
When the prompt appears again, type *ipconfig/flushdns* and press the *Enter* key.
Close all windows and restart the PC.


----------



## pccomputer (Dec 19, 2008)

okay done what johnwill said now got to do gakoshy steps


----------



## pccomputer (Dec 19, 2008)

gakoshy- is this done when i connect the router?


----------

